# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] MiniDV camcorder JVC GR-D73E

## cycler

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Έχω την κάμερα του τίτλου και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από αυτή.

Τώρα στην καραντίνα απέκτησα ξαφνικά χρόνο και αποφάσισα να περάσω στο σκληρό καμιά πενηνταριά κασέτες που είχα τραβηγμένες. Είναι κάτι που έπρεπε να το είχα κάνει πολύ νωρίτερα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε...

Λοιπόν η κάμερα παρέδωσε το πνεύμα 5 κασέτες πριν το τέλος.
Όταν βάζω οποιαδήποτε κασέτα βγάζει το μήνυμα "Ε03 - UNIT IN SAFEGUARD MODE - EJECT AND REINSERT TAPE"
Δεν αλλάζει όμως κάτι όσες φορές το δοκίμασα.

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι είναι, και αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

